# John Deere 110



## opus (Dec 1, 2004)

Still looking for tractor. Considering making offer on a 2003 John Deere 110, believe comes with the 4 cylinder Yanmar engine and 'Electronic Controlled Hydrostatic Drive' transmission. Understand John Deere has used the Yanmar engine off and on over the years and assume obtaining engine parts would not be an issue. I have some question about engines reliability and endurance. Appreciate if members have any input or opinion. with regards to the transmission, seem to recall reading article that was not too favorable on the 'electronic controlled' transmissions. Article may have been when this type transmission was first introduced. 

Any input, or suggestions would be appreciated.

thank you


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

I assume that is the 110TLB you are referring to . . . if so, that is an awesome package -- abeit -- a little pricey new. The Yanmar's that Deere has used are considered some of the most reliable diesels ever made. Some users are actually of the mindset that that is all they would consider, and may be looking elsewhere as Deere winds down their ties with Yanmar. Parts won't be an issue.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

opus,

Welcome back to Tractor Forum! Glad you found us! The Yanmar line of diesel engines rank among the most reliable and long lasting of any engine built. Not only are they used by John Deere but a number of other tractor manufacturers such as McCormick. They are also used in the marine industry and have a similar reputation. I think the engine would be that last item to offer you a problem on the 110. 

The eHydro transmission Deere equips the 110 with is a very reliable transmission but it has not been without its initial introduction bugs. There was initially an issue with some faulty transmission controllers but I believe this issue has been addressed.

I have a John Deere 4410 which has the Yanmar 3TNE88 which displaces approx. 101 cubic inch and puts out 35 hp. The 110 utilizes the Yanmar 4TNE83 which displaces approx. 121 cubic inches and puts out 43 hp. I also have the eHydro transmission. The eHydro takes a bit of getting used to as there is no direct mechanical linkage to the actual hydrostatic drive. To the first time user, there appears to be a hesitation or delay in pedal input. As you become accustomed to how the system works, you don't notice it much. Only when and if you demand and immediate and rapid, large foot pedal input. 

For the most part, I have read and heard very good feedback on the 110.


----------



## opus (Dec 1, 2004)

Really apprecate the information. 

It sounds like the JD110 can be a reliable tractor where the engine and transmission is not going to be a serious issue. The tractor in question has the loader and box scrapper. Have done little research since posting and find backhoe attachment and accessorys will probably cost as much as the tractor. Currently only need the loader and scrapper to maintain roads. Tractor does have primary features I am looking for; reliability, 35-50 hp, 4X4. Intend to pick up the brushhog and perhaps auger attachment at later date. There is lot of backhoe work to be done but need to access and determine if contracting out would be more cost effective. 

Again, thank you for the info.


----------

